# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Εξέλιξη χρώματος μωσαϊκού

## sotos2908

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!!!! Προ λίγου καιρού απόκτησα τέσσερα μικρά μωσαϊκα ασπροκοκκινα τα οποία ο ιδιοκτήτης μου είπε είναι 50 με 60 ημερών...... Θέλω να μάθω πως θα καταλάβω αν είναι αρσενικά η θηλυκά και αν μπορώ μόνο από το τελείωμα του χρώματος.... Είναι δυνατόν με την εξέλιξη να καταλάβω κάτι; Και γενικά αν κάποιο μέλος έχει φωτό με την εξέλιξη στον χρωματισμό στα μωσαϊκα..... Σορρυ για όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις......

----------


## ndlns

Για το χρώμα δεν ξέρω, αλλά το φύλο φαίνεται στην αμάρα. Βάλε καμιά φωτογραφία της περιοχής μήπως το καταλάβουμε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σωτήρη στα μωσάικα το φύλο φαίνεται και από τα χρώματα του πουλιού . Τα αρσενικά έχουν μεγάλη μάσκα χρώματος ενώ τα θηλυκά ελάχιστα έως καθόλου .

----------


## sotos2908

Το γνωρίζω αυτό φιλε μου απλά θέλω να μάθω εάν υπαρχει τρόπος να μάθω αν είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό πριν ολοκληρώσουν το βάψιμο τους..........

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα είναι ασαφές , καλή συνέχεια με τα φιλαράκια σου .

----------


## kostasm3

μονο απο την μασκα εκτος αν εισαι τοσο εμπειρος ωστε να το καταλαβεις κ απο το κεφαλι..
στα αρσενικα κανει γωνιες ενω στα θηλυκα ειναι πιο φλατ..
προσεχε ομως..
υπαρχει περιπτωση το αρσενικο να εχει γραμμη θυληκου..
δηλ να μην εχει μεγαλη μασκα αλλα λιγο παραπανω κοκκινο στα ματια..
υπαρχει κ αυτο το ειδος κοκκινου μωσαικου..

----------


## sotos2908

Σευχαριστω Κώστα για την απάντηση. Τα δικά μου όταν τα πήρα μου είπε ότι είναι περίπου 60 ημερών κ λιγο παραπάνω...... Τα εχω περίπου δυο μισή εβδομάδες...... Ποτέ περίπου θα αρχίσουν να δείχνουν;

----------


## kostasm3

μετα την πτερορια καλυτερα..
να φτιαξουν οι γραμμες τους..

----------


## sotos2908

Και κάτι τελευταίο τα εχω δυο δυο τα πουλια σε δυο σαρανταρια κλουβιά. Δεν κελαηδάνε καθόλου.... Θα έπρεπε να έχουν αρχίσει η μετά την πτερορια;

----------


## sotos2908

Ααααα χίλια συγνώμη επίσης τα δίνω αυγοτροφη με χρωστική και μέσα στην αυγοτροφη επίσης ιχνοστοιχεία και αμηνοξεα...... Πρέπει να τους δίνω κάτι αλλο για καλύτερη διατροφή; Και ποτέ πρέπει να σταματήσω αυτά που τους δίνω και τι να τους δώσω; Συγνώμη για όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις......

----------


## sotos2908

Μήπως καποιος ο οποίος θα μπορούσε να μου απαντήσει;

----------


## jk21

Σωτηρη τις αποψεις μου για τη διατροφη και με στοιχεια για τα δικα σου πουλια ως προς καποια πραγματα που πρεπει να προσεξεις στις περιοδους παροχης τροφων με φυσικες χρωστικες , θα τις δεις εδω
*Η Διατροφή και η συμβολή της στην υγεία των πτηνών συντροφιάς*Σιγουρα θα σου πουνε και τις δικες τους παιδια που εκτρεφουν καναρινια χρωματος

----------


## sotos2908

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο σου επάνω στην διατροφή σευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές σου, μου είναι πολύτιμες. Θα ήθελα αν καποιος γνωρίζει να μου απαντήσει κ την πρώτη μου ερώτηση για το κελαιδισμα....... Σε μια άλλη σου συζήτηση διάβασα ότι εισαι Βόλο. Επειδή είμαι από Βόλο εάν χρειαστείς κάτι η να πας κάπου η οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω..... Σευχαριστω και πάλι!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα ! ειμαι πραγματι απο το Βολο και τυχαινει να ειμαι και αυτη τη στιγμη για ελαχιστες μερες ακομα . Ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να βολεψει να γνωριστουμε .Υπαρχουν και αλλα μελη μας απο το Βολο !

συνηθως οταν τα πουλια ειναι μονα τους , κεληδουν περισσοτερο αλλα και η ηλικια τους ειναι μικρη για πληρες κελαηδησμα .Σαλιαρισμα σιγα σιγα θα εμφανισουν

----------


## sotos2908

Σευχαριστω πολύ φιλε μου νασαι καλά για τις συμβουλές σου!!!!!!!!

----------

